# Keeping Your Bromeliads Looking Great (and Alive)



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

I've seen a couple threads similar to this, albeit pretty old: I'm looking for some advice about keeping my broms plugging away. 
I'm having issues with a neogreglia fireball rotting, and I think my neogrelia chiquita linda might be starting to as well. 
I'm thinking the issue is related to air circulation as neither plant is in a soggy area and both are attached to ghostwood. They are in a 12"x12"x18", so I"m wondering if the fact that it's a smaller space might be part of the problem.

Basically what I"m wondering is how to deal with this in the bigger tan, (18cubed) that I will have frogs in. It's an exoterra, so I have the two screen segments and the vent on the front of the enclosure. Is a fan the best way to go? I've seen some of you mention you don't use a fan with your broms, what are you doing to keep the air flow such that the plants don't succumb to rot while still keeping the humidity levels where they need to be? Thanks!

I favor the fan method, I think. If I set one up, can it be totally enclosed? Ie just circulating the air inside a sealed vivarium? I'm hesitant to push much outside air through since I live in a really dry climate.
Would creating a simply vent that would fit over a portion of the screen that can be opened and closed at intervals allow enough air in without compromising humidity?


----------



## mikage12 (Jan 30, 2015)

In case you haven't seen the one below, check it out. I plan on using Dendrodave's strategy detailed in this thread with the vent on top, raised lighting, and fans blowing across the top on intervals. Keyword here is "plan" as I have not actually successfully implemented this, but it seems like others have. It also seems simpler than having the fans actually inside the viv and or blowing directly into the viv.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-circulation-vivarium-questions-comments.html


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think most people keep their vivs way too wet. As far as humidity, I'm going to go ahead and parrot Ed here; Dendrobatids are fine with humidity down to 60%. The idea that vivs for dart frogs need to be dripping with moisture is outdated. What makes Bromeliads colorful is just the right amount of stress. High light is one factor, but a drier root zone is also important. That said, it is difficult to provide the best conditions in an enclosure of your size. I'm afraid you'll have to rely on trial and error.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I may just run some ductwork in the actual frog enclosure or even try to do a combo fan/humidifier.
Yeah, haha looks like the 12"x12"x18" isn't all that great even as a grow out tank... at least with the way I have it at the moment.
Jason, another question as I feel like I've seen quite a few posts from you on the topics of plants: In the case of by my bromeliads, the feet are plenty dry and have been. I was misting quite a bit the first week they were in the tank. the fireball's center is kind of soft, but I don't have any of the stink from rot and the inner leaves are all still nice and tight. What's happening is that the outer most leaves are discoloring, curling inward (in a "U"), and then like twisting up on themselves. At one point I thought that sounded similar to what they do if they're too dry, but again there's no way that's the case. The longer this is going, the less it seems like the classical examples of rot. Is it rot/most likely due to airflow, or could there be something else going on? Thanks again! Haha never thought plants would be what I have the most difficulty with.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I find I have much better luck when mounting them to wood or tree fern. I use almost no sphagnum when mounting. Could never see the reason to keep the roots soggy


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Weston said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I may just run some ductwork in the actual frog enclosure or even try to do a combo fan/humidifier.
> Yeah, haha looks like the 12"x12"x18" isn't all that great even as a grow out tank... at least with the way I have it at the moment.
> Jason, another question as I feel like I've seen quite a few posts from you on the topics of plants: In the case of by my bromeliads, the feet are plenty dry and have been. I was misting quite a bit the first week they were in the tank. the fireball's center is kind of soft, but I don't have any of the stink from rot and the inner leaves are all still nice and tight. What's happening is that the outer most leaves are discoloring, curling inward (in a "U"), and then like twisting up on themselves. At one point I thought that sounded similar to what they do if they're too dry, but again there's no way that's the case. The longer this is going, the less it seems like the classical examples of rot. Is it rot/most likely due to airflow, or could there be something else going on? Thanks again! Haha never thought plants would be what I have the most difficulty with.


It could be a couple things. From your description, it seems like maybe that they actually are too dry. It could be that they are simply adjusting to their new environment. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, here's a couple. See how the outer leaves are like curling in on themselves? I do normally have some moss I keep around the base of each plant, but I pulled it back for this. The bottoms of the bromeliads on those leaves are also discoloring quite a bit.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It looks like maybe you haven't had them in there very long? If that's the case, they are probably fine. Losing a few older leaves is not a big deal, it's all part of the acclimation process.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, they've only been in there about two weeks. Ah ok gotcha, haha in that case I feel better. Thanks for the help!


----------

